# Sr20ve



## CKAMC (Mar 29, 2004)

Well some of you nissan fanatics may have heard of this engine...some may have not. Me being the :dumbass: that i am i have many questions. If i got a VE and wanted to put it into an s14 would that be possible? would it remain a RWD or would there have to be some things to be done that would allow it to keep its great RWD setting. Also a bit off subject, Any Skyline engines possible fit into a s14? thanks everyone for your knowledge. later


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

CKAMC said:


> Well some of you nissan fanatics may have heard of this engine...some may have not. Me being the :dumbass: that i am i have many questions. If i got a VE and wanted to put it into an s14 would that be possible? would it remain a RWD or would there have to be some things to be done that would allow it to keep its great RWD setting. Also a bit off subject, Any Skyline engines possible fit into a s14? thanks everyone for your knowledge. later


the engine is a 'vtec' :hal: i think that's all i know. a nissan vtec


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

CKAMC said:


> If i got a VE and wanted to put it into an s14 would that be possible? would it remain a RWD or would there have to be some things to be done that would allow it to keep its great RWD setting.


The VE is a east/west config meaning FWD or AWD (forgot which one) I have heard of hybrids involving RWD SRs + VE top. Do a search on google



CKAMC said:


> Also a bit off subject, Any Skyline engines possible fit into a s14? thanks everyone for your knowledge. later


So far I have personally seen RB20 and RB25 in S14s


----------



## SilverSleeper86 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm a noob to the SR20VE, but can't it be made for a RWD application like the SR20DE?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

SilverSleeper86 said:


> I'm a noob to the SR20VE, but can't it be made for a RWD application like the SR20DE?


VVL RWD by BigTom on the sr20forum
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=86729


----------



## demosthenes01 (Oct 25, 2004)

wow...this is some intresting stuff.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you can also head swap the sr16ve onto a sr20det - theres a few of them around in Japan


----------

